# What is this tool for?



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

My wife just bought a new jeep renegade.This tool is in the glovebox.Any idea what it is used for?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Pictures kind of dark.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

It is a torx tool bent into an angle


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I was kinda bored, so I took a look, do you have a sunroof? It may be a tool to manually close it, if not I don't know.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Pretty sure reading your owner's manual would answer your own question.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Pretty sure I checked the owners manual before posting.It is for the sunroof.Hers are different then most though.They have a special key that unlocks them,you unlatch them and they lift out completely.I will have to take a look tomorrow


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks for all the replys


----------



## RH31379 (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like it could be the torx for removing the hardtop


----------

